# flag stomping demonstration



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, how would you react if you witnessed a "flag stomping" demonstration"?
I'm curious, I will hold my answer for a bit, to gauge yalls responses.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would ignore it, handing the perpetrator exactly the opposite of what he desires.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Turn my back and walk off. I have a huge regard for freedom of speech, including speech with which I disagree; and ignoring is the best way I know to treat people who are throwing tantrums to attract attention.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I love our Flag, and what it represents.
Unfortunately, the section of the US Code that covers care, handling, display, etc does not provide any penalties. And The Supremes have decreed that burning or otherwise abusing the Flag is a protected form of speech.
And I refuse to get worked up over it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

It's their right to do whatever they want with it.

I personally don't agree with their choice, but it's their right... assuming they bought the flag and didn't steal it from somebody...

A lot of stupid people do and say a lot of stupid and idiotic things, it's their right to be idiotic. That doesn't mean I have to give them any attention or acknowledge them in any way. 

I would, however, probably break my "ignore them" rule to call them "effing douchebags" to their face before I walked off.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Walk away ignoring it. Its the only way to deal with those types of people.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Stomp on the flag in front of me and I'm going to jail... Right after I stomp your ungrateful ass into the ground where it belongs. That's crossing the line with me. 

Nobody said the 1st ammendment doesn't come with consequences.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Stomp on the flag in front of me and I'm going to jail... Right after I stomp your ungrateful ass into the ground where it belongs. That's crossing the line with me.
> 
> Nobody said the 1st ammendment doesn't come with consequences.


If you choose to be a criminal and assault somebody, that's your choice, but that person has a right to do what they are doing (as despicable as it is). That person, depending on the severity of your attack, gets the right to plant your butt 6-feet under and not have to go to jail for it.

If I am doing something and somebody attacks me to the point where I am fearful of serious injury or death, well... I am legally armed, and the attacker stands a pretty darned good chance of finding all about the afterlife or lack thereof.

Then again, I won't be stomping on any flags... OK, perhaps a Packers flag, but that's it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> If you choose to be a criminal and assault somebody, that's your choice, but that person has a right to do what they are doing (as despicable as it is). That person, depending on the severity of your attack, gets the right to plant your butt 6-feet under and not have to go to jail for it.
> 
> If I am doing something and somebody attacks me to the point where I am fearful of serious injury or death, well... I am legally armed, and the attacker stands a pretty darned good chance of finding all about the afterlife or lack thereof.
> 
> Then again, I won't be stomping on any flags... OK, perhaps a Packers flag, but that's it.


Ok. Rest assured that I won't be the only "criminal" out here... Sometimes an asswhippin is fully warranted. In this case I would expect the po-leese to let me off with a pat on the back and a warning. To further my point: FLAG STOMPERS DESERVE AN ASSWHIPPIN!!!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Ok. Rest assured that I won't be the only "criminal" out here... Sometimes an asswhippin is fully warranted. In this case I would expect the po-leese to let me off with a pat on the back and a warning. To further my point: FLAG STOMPERS DESERVE AN ASSWHIPPIN!!!


All I am sayin is make sure they are unarmed. I personally don't care one way or the other, not my concern, y'all do what you want.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think I would follow them home and have my boy Whoppo release the bees. Then me and MisterX would set up with his full auto AK and let 'em have it...SlippyStyle.

Thanks


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> SlippyStyle.


Is that like Gangnam Style?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Is that like Gangnam Style?


I have no idea what gangnam style is but I think not.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I have no idea what gangnam style is but I think not.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I support the Constitution and since these idiots have the right to exercise there right 
to stomp on the flag I would have to hold my tongue and walk away. Far enough to 
not be noticed. Follow them to their vehicle or home or whatever hole they crawled 
out of and then let everything calm down, including self. "Revenge is a dish best served cold".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


>


No Sir, that is not Slippy style. May I now gouge my eyes and ears out with an ice pick?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No Sir, that is not Slippy style. May I now gouge my eyes and ears out with an ice pick?


Slippy, my man. Here is the ******* version of that.
Now, I agree, it ain't The South, but real ******** are everywhere.
Enjoy!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Id have to agree with Ark on this one, there is a line... If you dont like what OUR flag represents, well then f**kin leave. Im not going to stand by and let some "thug" thats mad because "black lives matter" disgrace OUR flag in ANY way. There has been so much blood shed, our brothers and sisters dying for OUR flag. EVERY AMERICAN should feel this way IMO. Ignoring it is just as bad as commiting the act (Again IMO). 

Do it in front of me.... Expect a country boy ass whooping like you've never had...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:joyous:You know the world has done gone crazy when Slippy complains to Mish about a video that RPD posted! :Confuse:



rice paddy daddy said:


> Slippy, my man. Here is the ******* version of that.
> Now, I agree, it ain't The South, but real ******** are everywhere.
> Enjoy!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hateful actions often have hateful consequences.

And it works both ways.

I cannot say what I would do if I saw it happening, . . . because I don't know my state of mind at the time.

I would like to think I would be man enough to ignore them as the repugnant savages they are, . . . but at the same time I might be reminded of 58,475 names on a black marble wall, . . . and things might get a bit testy.

Hopefully the Lord will "lead be beside the still waters" which will keep me from having that interaction.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I would take my flag from the ground, inform anyone who tried to stop me that I don't give a flying foxtrot what the supreme court says, speech is what comes out of your mouth, not stomping on a flag I risked my life for the privilege to fly over this great Nation. I would also inform them that if they don't like it here, they are more than welcome to pack their sierra and get the foxtrot out. 

I would take the flag to be properly disposed of, and make clear that anyone attempting to stop me would be considered a threat and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Good answers, all you, I appreciate the honesty.
My answer is like Dwights, it would depend on my mood and emotion at the time. 
I do understand that the same principle applies, that people died for the privilege that they are desecrating. 
I don't know if I could just ignore them, I like the observe and hope for karma option.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Walk up and pull the flag from under their feet. I may get hit while rescuing the flag but I am an American and some things are worth fight for.

I love my country, I somewhat fear the politians and idiots who sometimes control my government but I will stand as a man. I am an American.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So I'm gonna go exercise my free speech and shoot some bald eagles. Same exact foxtroting thing. Speech is the spoken word, and in the interest of permanence, the written word. Nothing else. I'm sorry. That's just what it is. The fact that some liberal, America hating, terrorist of a judge decided that stomping the flag is ok does not make it ok.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I have no emotions for an inanomate object. I will not pledge allegiance to the flag.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

alterego said:


> I have no emotions for an inanomate object. I will not pledge allegiance to the flag.


But does that mean you will go walking on it?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would try to video it, and obtain certain identity of those who want to do so in the horrific use of their free speech rights. Then I'd create a simple HTML web page, insure their name is posted, and images of their actions. I would hope the search engines would pick up on that, and I'd try to include as much identification of the speaker (stomper) as I could so any future employer can know exactly what kid of vermin is applying for a job with them. Just exercising my right to free speech.....too.



Deebo said:


> So, how would you react if you witnessed a "flag stomping" demonstration"?
> I'm curious, I will hold my answer for a bit, to gauge yalls responses.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The fact that they are exercising their rights would mean that any direct physical interaction would be worse than what they were doing. I will not further desecrate the flag by punishing those who are stomping on it.

That doesn't mean that I would like to watch or that it would be easy to walk away. Just ask yourself which is worse; exercising a right to desecrate the flag or prohibiting the free exercise of another's rights?

You might be able to win in court because free speech, if it excites illegal action is not protected speech. You could claim that their actions incited you to act in defence of the flag. If you got a sympathetic jury you might get away with it but you are still interfering with the rights of another, the same way the feds keep interfering with our right to keep and bear arms. (you don't want to behave like the feds, do you?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would hope m y kids are with me so I could teach them a lesson about how some folks abuse the right to free speech. 

I am not going to jail for touching them since they are idiots and my momma said never argue nor fight with idiots... people might mistake you for them...

Freedom of speech does not mean only speech i agree with

and frankly... some folks may not like this... but if you are willing to hurt somebody for stepping on the flag...you are not much different then people who kill folks for drawing a picture of Mohammad - think about it -


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> T
> 
> You might be able to win in court because free speech, if it excites illegal action is not protected speech.


The above comment is wrong.... Speech that incites violence is illegal... I can not tell a mob to go BURN THIS MOTHER DOWN

Speech that incites others to commit violence against the speaker is protected and legal... Even If I am making muslims mad by talking about how vile Mohamed was or calling him a pedophile and a child rapist - it is illegal for them to attack me


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Like I said - with a sympathetic jury you could walk. It is morally wrong to me but I have no right to inflict my morals on anyone else. A jury has the right to nullify a poor law, to decide the law is a good law but doesn't apply in this case, or to decide that the circumstances justified the reaction. All three result in a "not guilty" verdict.

I would be willing to bet real money that you would be arrested for inciting a riot for standing in front of a mosque and expressing your feelings about Mohamed. I doubt that any Muslim who attacked you would be prosecuted for assault and or battery. Right or wrong the circumstances do change the way the law is interpreted.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

A lot of times when I see things like flag stompers or people like the Westmoro Baptist Church I think of one thing. Bullies. That's basically what they are. They're trying to get attention via shock value and unfortunately it works. The news loves the new breaking news story as do other media outlets. Routine doesn't get the headlines because no one cares. The bigger the shock the bigger the news or media coverage. The best way to deal with a bully is to take away their source of power, the attention they get by doing what they do.

Now obviously if someone is doing something illegal by all means prosecute them to the fullest extent of the law. However while they may have the right to say or do something, I'm under no obligation to listen to them. They can shout and scream and dance around all they want, I don't have to watch. If it comes up while I'm online, I'm perfectly capable of scrolling right past and not letting it ruin my day. In the words of Eleanor Roosevelt, "no one can make you feel inferior without your consent." I've always liked that quote. The message I get from those wise words is that only I get to decide how I feel about something. Not someone else. 

I refuse to consent to give people like flag stompers or westmoro baptist people the power to dictate my feelings or actions. I remain in control of me. And I choose to ignore their words and actions. And that's how we beat them, we take away their power to get a reaction. We don't let their anger or shock tactics determine our actions. We hold ourselves to a higher standard. 

They want to stand on a flag? I'll take off my hat, put my hand over my heart, and proudly sing "The Star Spangled Banner," every time I can. They want to show disrespect for the people who have defended their rights? I'll thank everyone I know who's on active or reserve duty or who is a veteran. I counter their disrespect by showing and teaching what true respect means. They want to do something horrible? I don't have to watch, listen, or give them the time of day. I refuse to cede that power to them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Desecrating the flag has been going on since at least the Vietnam War, so I don't think I'd get too excited if I saw it happening. Meanwhile, each time some family member or friend becomes a naturalized citizen I get them a flag in a nice case. Every one of them has appreciated the gift and displays it somewhere prominent in their home.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Like I said - with a sympathetic jury you could walk. It is morally wrong to me but I have no right to inflict my morals on anyone else. A jury has the right to nullify a poor law, to decide the law is a good law but doesn't apply in this case, or to decide that the circumstances justified the reaction. All three result in a "not guilty" verdict.
> 
> I would be willing to bet real money that you would be arrested for inciting a riot for standing in front of a mosque and expressing your feelings about Mohamed. I doubt that any Muslim who attacked you would be prosecuted for assault and or battery. Right or wrong the circumstances do change the way the law is interpreted.


You sir have no clue.... the supreme court has ruled time and time again.... and there have been several cases of open air preachers at islamic events/... the police protected the speakers.

and frankly - being arrested and being convicted are two different things...

Juries do not nullify a LAW - they nullify by finding NOt GUILTY

right or wrong matters

I think it is time to put you back on ignore


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.fija.org/docs/JG_Jurors_Handbook.pdf

For those who are interested in the nullification side topic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"Freedom of Speech" has been warped and perverted so that the vile and vulgar are protected, while those who are actually exercising that right gets placed on lists and hassled by the IRS.

Freedom of speech allows you to declare that the emperor isn't wearing any clothes. It is so that you can state your position on a subject without fear of the government coming and locking you away for stating it. That right doesn't absolve you of the responsibility of stating it in acceptable manner. That is to say, the same generation that secured the right to free speech also had laws against profane language in public. Were those laws prohibiting "free speech?" Of course not. With rights comes responsibilities.

Now, what about desecrating the flag? Where is the "speech" in desecrating the flag, and where is the corresponding responsibility? It isn't a speech, in the first place; it is an action. 

OK, so let's assume that the action of desecrating the flag is protected speech. I'd say what is being said is so abstract that it is the equivalent of someone who mumbles and mutters; they are often misunderstood. To me, when someone desecrates the flag, they are saying, "I am a masochist and I am really wanting someone to cause me intense pain! Someone, please help me feel pain!" So, in keeping with the notion of what two consenting adults do is A-OK in this country nowadays, where's the crime in beating the idiot to a pulp?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i was given a folded flag in exchange for my sons life. seems quite inequitable. it hurts to see people understand so little about our flag and those who defend her.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Juries do not nullify a LAW - they nullify by finding NOt GUILTY


That point (and the argument against what you are saying) is worthy of a thread all it's own.

Jurry nullification is a darned interesting subject.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> i was given a folded flag in exchange for my sons life. seems quite inequitable. it hurts to see people understand so little about our flag and those who defend her.


Enough said.

God Bless.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> "Freedom of Speech" has been warped and perverted so that the vile and vulgar are protected, while those who are actually exercising that right gets placed on lists and hassled by the IRS.
> 
> Freedom of speech allows you to declare that the emperor isn't wearing any clothes. It is so that you can state your position on a subject without fear of the government coming and locking you away for stating it. That right doesn't absolve you of the responsibility of stating it in acceptable manner. That is to say, the same generation that secured the right to free speech also had laws against profane language in public. Were those laws prohibiting "free speech?" Of course not. With rights comes responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Who determines Vile and Vulgar????? That is a problem.. if vile and vulgar is determined by Atheists, or pro-choice folks, or Mulsim..we get an interesting result(s)

there are several Blasphemy laws still on the books... they are not enforced

Flag burning is considered symbolic speech...

What Is Symbolic Speech? When Is It Protected? | www.streetlaw.org

we do not have to ASSUME that the action of desecrating the flag is protected speech... IT IS



Denton said:


> So, in keeping with the notion of what two consenting adults do is A-OK in this country nowadays, where's the crime in beating the idiot to a pulp?


If I have to explain this - we are in trouble...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

shotlady said:


> i was given a folded flag in exchange for my sons life. seems quite inequitable. it hurts to see people understand so little about our flag and those who defend her.


I did 21 years in the military, My son is still in the Corps, my father served, as did my mother, my grandfather, uncle, step father...

I have several folded flags and I have folded a few... The flag was not present as an exchange - Each service says something different..

U.S. Air Force: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Department of the Air Force, and a grateful nation, we offer this flag for the faithful and dedicated service of (Service Member's rank and name)."

U.S. Army: "This flag is presented on behalf of a grateful nation and the United States Army as a token of appreciation for your loved one's honorable and faithful service."

U.S. Coast Guard: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Commandant of the Coast Guard, and a grateful nation, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one's service to Country and the Coast Guard."

U.S. Marine Corps: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Commandant of the Marine Corps, and a grateful nation, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one's service to Country and Corps."

U.S. Navy: "On behalf of the President of the United States and the Chief of Naval Operations, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one's service to this Country and a grateful Navy."
-----------------------------------

October 23, 1983 I was stationed at Camp Lejeune. My friends and fellow Marines from Camp Lejeune were in Beirut when they were attacked by a truck bomb... 220 Marines, 18 sailors, and 3 soldiers were killed...The Corps as a whole and those from Camp Lejeune felt like they had been punched in the gut................................................

---------------------

here is a story of my great uncle - A Marine's courage saved flag at Guadalcanal | seacoastonline.com Mobile Edition
----------------------

I do not like flag burning, I do not like people wearing F%$# You t -shirts, I do not like to see images of flag covered coffins, Jesus in Urine makes me shake my head, There are lots of things i do not like to see or hear... but my likes and dislikes do not determine the rights of others...

It makes me sad that somebody would burn the flag or walk on it...but other things make me sadder


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I would be taking names, and doing my best to make sure the people listed do not get off from work on holidays like; 4th of July, Veterans Day, etc...they don't deserve it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Who determines Vile and Vulgar????? That is a problem.. if vile and vulgar is determined by Atheists, or pro-choice folks, or Mulsim..we get an interesting result(s)
> 
> there are several Blasphemy laws still on the books... they are not enforced
> 
> ...


What is vile or vulgar? If this has to be explained, you are seriously out of touch with the Christian heritage of this nation, which is its foundation and the anchor of our legal system.

I don't need a link to explain "symbolic speech" to me. I understand the concept. An example is the soldier kneeling in front of the cross. That symbology is clear, and it makes a statement. The burning or stomping on the flag, on the other hand, is not. Furthermore, it should fall into the category of obscene. Remember obscene, right?

Furthermore, the flag is not simply a "symbol," like the peace sign or the anarchy symbol. It sets jurisdiction, indicates what laws are enforced, etc.

As you say, if I have to explain all this, we are, indeed, in deep, deep trouble.

What really disturbs me is the notion that people don't remember what is vile, vulgar or obscene, and from what source these notions are derived. The nation is obviously rotting from the core - as is the agenda.

Our days are really limited.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> What is vile or vulgar? If this has to be explained, you are seriously out of touch with the Christian heritage of this nation, which is its foundation and the anchor of our legal system.
> 
> I don't need a link to explain "symbolic speech" to me. I understand the concept. An example is the soldier kneeling in front of the cross. That symbology is clear, and it makes a statement. The burning or stomping on the flag, on the other hand, is not. Furthermore, it should fall into the category of obscene. Remember obscene, right?
> 
> ...


My point - which you over looked in order to go on a side track into a rabbit hole and insult my knowledge my Christianity all at the same time WAS.... *Who determines Vile and Vulgar*

Frankly I think you need to learn to do a little reading comprehension...

I was going to explain my post to you but it is apparent you only read far enough to find something to twist and misquote...

and what do you mean by "Furthermore, the flag is not simply a "symbol," like the peace sign or the anarchy symbol. It sets jurisdiction, indicates what laws are enforced, etc."..

how does the flag set anything or tell what laws are enforced.... did you pull that out of your hat???!!!

Why should burning a flag be considered obscene?

Freedom of speech is great until you get offended and then it is wrong....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> Our days are really limited.


Of course they are... the good book says things will get worse and worse, people will fall away, and in the end the earth will be destroyed by fire and then a new heaven and earth will be here...

It amazes me when christians do not look towards the END GAME....

some how they think things will continue on as they always have...i think there is a scripture verse for that

2 Peter 3:4 
They will say, "Where is this 'coming' he promised? Ever since our ancestors died, *everything goes on as it has since the beginning of creation.*"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i was given a folded flag in exchange for my sons life. seems quite inequitable. it hurts to see people understand so little about our flag and those who defend her.


Your Bradley served that Flag, which to me is the most honorable thing an American can do. I'm sure he loved Her just as much as I do.
444 men in my unit died in Vietnam for that same Flag.
And yes, it is a very hurtful thing to see how some people abuse Old Glory.
But, those men and women who have served our Flag since the beginning of our country, some under very trying circumstances, some giving their lives, did so protecting the right of a free people to step on that very Flag.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder if Flag stompers are prepared to give there life in return for the privledge to stomp and desecrate the very flag that so many others gave there life for. In my opinion these dumbasses are writing checks that are going to be extremley painful if not fatal when cashed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> My point - which you over looked in order to go on a side track into a rabbit hole and insult my knowledge my Christianity all at the same time WAS.... *Who determines Vile and Vulgar*
> 
> Frankly I think you need to learn to do a little reading comprehension...
> 
> ...


First of all, my reading comprehension is just fine. I am not sure why you had to point out I do the twist while having taquitoes, but you'd better get over here and remove the spy cameras, now!

What do I mean by the flag sets jurisdiction? Are you seriously asking that question? If so, I don't even know where to begin. Seriously.



> Freedom of speech is great until you get offended and then it is wrong....





> Who determines Vile and Vulgar


So, now I not only need to give a law class, a history class but also a sociology class?

OK, let me see if I can tie it all together in a small package. Except for the flag setting jurisdiction, thing.

This nation was created to be a Christian nation. That is to say, our understanding of right and wrong, acceptable and not acceptable, good and evil, are understood through the lens of the Christian faith. This wasn't a new concept. This concept is threaded back to England, as is our ties to common law, which is rooted in the Christian faith as well.

This was the framework of our culture for quite some time. As a matter of fact, it was still the framework when I was a kid. Of course, a lot of cultural re-engineering has occurred since my youth. Certainly, you have watched it, too.

Now, to answer the question of who determines what is vulgar and obscene, it is clearly the entertainment industry. This is why the only thing that is considered vulgar and obscene is that which used to bind our culture together.

Ben Franklin, a noted hedonist and party animal, is credited with saying, "The only way this experiment in society will succeed is with Christian ethics, morals and values." For many, many decades, this was understood to be true, and society used that notion as the yard stick when determining what is obscene and vulgar. The same founding fathers who crafted our constitutional republic condoned and valued local obscenity laws that would have a scoundrel tossed into the klink for foul language in public, and nobody was so convoluted of thought to weasel out by asking, "Who determines what is wrong or right?" They knew a nation is only as strong as its culture that binds it.

Of course, they could never have imagined idle people wasting time in front of a TV set or inundating their brains with hypnotic, brainwashing tools such as radio stations, DVDs or memory sticks.

At one time, the moral and religious people determined the framework of our culture. Today, you ask a very good question; who determines what is obscene and vulgar. Well, who is ultimately in control of this nation, now? Another way of asking the question is, *what god does this nation now worship*?

_Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other._ John Adams. While John wasn't nearly as fun to have at parties as was Ben, they both agreed on what would maintain the integrity of this nation. Moral discipline.

Now, come get your cameras out of my house. Oh, another thing; have you been eating my taquitoes? There seems to be a couple boxes missing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As far as flags setting jurisdiction, rather than spend another fifteen minutes knuckle-pounding, I'll simply ask a couple questions.

Why is it that every courtroom has a U.S. flag in it?

Why does every embassy fly the U.S. flag within the walls of the compound, and what is the importance of that?

Why did Reagan have Kuwaiti oil tankers re-registered as American ships and have them operate under the U.S. flag?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> As far as flags setting jurisdiction, rather than spend another fifteen minutes knuckle-pounding, I'll simply ask a couple questions.
> 
> Why is it that every courtroom has a U.S. flag in it?
> 
> ...


So as to not be mistaken for a fool, I am going to stop chatting with you!


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

i fly old glory at my home, if someone tampered with mine, i would have a problem. if i saw a bunch of hippy types burning there own flag, i would let it go. i just dont get it. if they hate america, why not just leave? love it or leave it


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hardcore said:


> i fly old glory at my home, if someone tampered with mine, i would have a problem. if i saw a bunch of hippy types burning there own flag, i would let it go. i just dont get it. if they hate america, why not just leave? love it or leave it


I know why these idiots don't leave...because they would be imprisoned or possibly even killed if they went to other crap-hole countries and tried to pull the BS that they do here. The US of A is still the greatest nation ever.

But I agree, I'd be pleased if they hit the road to somalia or yemen or even mexico.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Stomp the flag stomper day. Best 24 hours all year!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> So as to not be mistaken for a fool, I am going to stop chatting with you!


Too late


----------

